# Lovebird Vs. Cockatiels



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

Which is the best bird for a companion/close friend? I am stuck between the two.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

in my experience cockatiels bond a lot better with humans than lovebirds do.


----------



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Cockatiels are also much quieter and they don't nip as much, plus a smaller beak is nice. However in my opinion Lutino Lovebirds are the one of the most beautiful cage birds available.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Generally speaking lovebirds don't do so well on their own, should be in pairs really (that said, when they fall out they will probably kill each other!) I would have a cockatiel every time, I had one once and he was really stupidly tame!


----------



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Throwing in my vote for a cockatiel too.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Love birds are amazing! Really intelligent but definately better as pairs although you can still have a tame pair (although they can lose tameness if not handled). They make a really high pitched shrill noise however that is very unpleasant (especially when it wakes you up in the morning) and its best to get them young so you stand more chance of taming them. 

Cockatiels are also wonderful pets, some can be quite loud and i would still personally get a pair as i don't think any sociable species should have to live alone. i've found cockatiels less cuddly than love birds (they like to snuggle close to a bit like cockatoos) although they tend to enjoy a head scratch and are also clever. Be careful if you get a cocky that you look where your walking when they're free flying as they can spend as much time walking on the floor.

If i got either again i would go for cockatiels as i'm not very noise tolerant. Also if you like the more parroty look of lovebirds but with less noise check out parrotlets


----------

